# Aerial bombardment to reforest the earth...



## formationrx (Mar 22, 2013)

Aerial bombardment to reforest the earth | UK news | The Guardian

any of you guys see this?... thought it was pretty neat...


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 22, 2013)

hopefully they dont mistake the trees and the bombs! But that's the first "going green" idea I actually like...just as long as they dont plant a bunch of sassafras


----------



## slowp (Mar 22, 2013)

I think that the Forest Service, out of desperation, dropped seedlings in ice cubes or something similar over the vast burned acreage after the 1970s fires in our fair state. That was the year that Lassie and Ranger Corey did an episode about forest fires. 

It didn't work. I got my first forest job a few years later planting trees in the burn. By that time, we could roll big boulders down the hill and watch the snags get knocked over. We called it bowling.


----------



## floyd (Mar 23, 2013)

Did not read the link. Will it pencil out?

Planting is a good way to start. Karma for all the harvesting.

I never kept track but I have not planted for 20yrs. Natural regeneration is my friend.


----------



## slowp (Mar 23, 2013)

If the weather looks to be kind of not so bad, and the snow has melted, I may go out and help a friend today. I've never tubed trees, so this might be a first. 

I'll take the camera.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 23, 2013)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that planting from the air was commonly used, back in the 80's or so, explains all the hemlock stands that are way to close together... maybe I just imagined it.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd hate to be walking around that area when they start dropping seed bombs...I wonder how many animals they'll kill or injure whilst bombing the earth with seeds


----------



## OlympicYJ (Mar 25, 2013)

slowp said:


> If the weather looks to be kind of not so bad, and the snow has melted, I may go out and help a friend today. I've never tubed trees, so this might be a first.
> 
> I'll take the camera.



How'd the tubing go? It's kind of a pain until you get used to it. I'd rather tube than use the netting stuff... 

Cedars?


----------



## flashhole (Mar 25, 2013)

why can't they just drop seeds? I wonder whose brother-in-law makes the bomblets?


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 27, 2013)

Aerial Bombardment?
I'm on it, be right there.


----------



## flashhole (Mar 27, 2013)

What is that thing? Modified KC-135?


----------



## DSS (Mar 27, 2013)

B-47 with JATO bottles.


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> How'd the tubing go? It's kind of a pain until you get used to it. I'd rather tube than use the netting stuff...
> 
> Cedars?



I have escaped planting so far. They chose not to work on the day I was going to help. I have spent some time constructing the tubes. That's hard on the fingers after a while. 

I think I'd go with the buy spruce seedlings and plant a spruce in the same hole as the cedar. The spruce is supposed to discourage browsing because of the sharp needles, and then you go through and kill the spruce when cedars get beyond eating size.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 287026



Aerial bombardment? You call, we haul.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 28, 2013)

See? There you Americans go again, thinking you can solve all your problems with more bombs 

Shaun


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 28, 2013)

imagineero said:


> See? There you Americans go again, thinking you can solve all your problems with more bombs
> 
> Shaun



Some things are best sorted out by aerial bombardment, nobody does it better than US.

View attachment 287177


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 9, 2013)

imagineero said:


> See? There you Americans go again, thinking you can solve all your problems with more bombs
> 
> Shaun




Well we have solved an awful lot of really thorny problems with a well placed bomb, but in this case the plan seems to come from the UK (RAF pilot, Jack Walters, of Bridgnorth, Shropshire), our good brothers in bombing what needs bombing.:hmm3grin2orange:




Mr. HE


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 9, 2013)

My best bud was at Khe Sanh during the "68" Tet offensive. Said it was the most awesome, mind numbing experience he'd ever been in when the B52's started carpet bombing.


----------

